# widget "gestion des widgets"



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2005)

Salut 


C'est quoi ce widget ? J'arrive plus à le virer et en plus il me fait buguer le widget mradio (comme s'il avait besoin de ça chez moi) qui a totalement disparu et que je peux plus remettre en place.

Impossible de fermer ce widget en tout cas, et il sert à quoi ?


----------



## JediMac (10 Novembre 2005)

Ben il est arrivé avec 10.4.2 et comme son nom l'indique, c'est pour gérer les widgets :rateau:. 
Maintenant chez moi je peux le fermer et il ne gène pas m@radio


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben il est arrivé avec 10.4.2 et comme son nom l'indique, c'est pour gérer les widgets :rateau:.
> Maintenant chez moi je peux le fermer et il ne gène pas m@radio




Bon même après reboot ça merde toujours, le widget radio est pourtant toujours dans le dossier widget, mais il n'est plus par contre dans la barre des widgets, je ne peux plus l'utiliser et le widget de gestion est toujours impossible à fermer... bizarre. Je vais jeter les pref et réparer les autorisations.


----------



## VICTORIA75 (12 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> 
> C'est quoi ce widget ? J'arrive plus à le virer et en plus il me fait buguer le widget mradio (comme s'il avait besoin de ça chez moi) qui a totalement disparu et que je peux plus remettre en place.
> ...


effectivement il répertorie les widgets qui sont avec osx, et ceux que tu lélécharges en + sont avec un sens unique pour pouvoir les supprimer

pour le fermer j'utilise la p'tite croix en haut à gauche et ça marche plutôt bien


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Novembre 2005)

VICTORIA75 a dit:
			
		

> et ceux que tu lélécharges en + sont avec un sens unique



tu as ton permis de conduire ??? :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2005)

VICTORIA75 a dit:
			
		

> pour le fermer j'utilise la p'tite croix en haut à gauche et ça marche plutôt bien




Sans blague ?  
Mais c'est bien ça qui reste inopérant chez moi


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

N'empêche que j'arrive toujours pas à virer ce satané widget de gestion des widgets et que je ne peux plus utiliser mradio... :hein:


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Novembre 2005)

Ouvre le moniteur d'activité et quitte l'élément "Widgets Dashboardclient", peut-être que ça suffira


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre le moniteur d'activité et quitte l'élément "Widgets Dashboardclient", peut-être que ça suffira




J'aimerais bien mais j'peux point vu qu'il n'y est pas, y a rien qui concerne dashboard dans le moniteur d'ailleurs


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien mais j'peux point vu qu'il n'y est pas, y a rien qui concerne dashboard dans le moniteur d'ailleurs


Tu as des widgets d'ouverts au moins ? 
Parce que moi j'ai un processus par widget dans le moniteur d'activité.


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des widgets d'ouverts au moins ?
> Parce que moi j'ai un processus par widget dans le moniteur d'activité.




Bah oui 
Bon ce coup-ci j'avais bien ce process en effet, je l'ai supprimé et ça ne change rien, il est tout buggé mon dashboard


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Novembre 2005)

Dans ~/Preferences, tu as deux fichiers : com.apple.dashboard.plist et com.apple.dashboard.client.plist
essaye de les virer et de relancer le dock (c'est lui qui gère dashboard).


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dans ~/Preferences, tu as deux fichiers : com.apple.dashboard.plist et com.apple.dashboard.client.plist
> essaye de les virer et de relancer le dock (c'est lui qui gère dashboard).




C'est fait et j'ai voulu relancer dashboard depuis ONYX mais j'ai erreur apple script -1762.

Comment tu fais sinon pour relancer le dock ?


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait et j'ai voulu relancer dashboard depuis ONYX mais j'ai erreur apple script -1762.
> 
> Comment tu fais sinon pour relancer le dock ?


Moniteur d'activité, tu sélectionne le Dock et tu clique sur le bouton "quitter". Sinon tu tape "killall Dock" dans le terminal (avec majuscule à Dock).


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

Rien à faire, j'ai beau quitter le dock, jeter les prefs, quitter le dock, réparer les autorisations, rebooté, ce foutu widget reste bel et bien en place et me bloque l'accès à mradio.

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que quand j'appuie sur F12, ce satané widget apparaît tout de suite avec la croix qui permet de le fermer, elle est inopérante mais déjà visible, si j'appuie sur le +, la croix est toujours là et si j'appuie dessus, je reviens aux widgets. :hein: :sleep:


----------



## AuGie (14 Novembre 2005)

et si tu prend mon fichier et que tu le glisses dans ton user/library/preferences/ ?

Puis pour Onyx, as tu la dernière version, la 1.6.5 ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> et si tu prend mon fichier et que tu le glisses dans ton user/library/preferences/ ?
> 
> Puis pour Onyx, as tu la dernière version, la 1.6.5 ?




Rien de plus avec ton fichier de préf. 

J'avais la verison 1.5 d'onyx, d'ailleurs quand j'ai voulu lancer les script tout à l'heure, il n'avait de cesse de me balancer le message concernant l'erreur apple script N°1762.

Mais là c'est bizarre car voilà que les icônes de mes dossiers préférés dans les fenêtres du finder ont disparues, c'est le 1er coup que je vois ça depuis OSX. Je vais passer un coup d'onyx 1.6.5 pour voir.

En regardant mes fichiers de préférences, j'ai quand même vu quelques dossiers récents plutôt suspects que j'ai viré d'ailleurs. (ceux en haut avec des caractères à la con)


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2005)

Bon voilà tout est rentré dans l'ordre après ce 2e passage d'onyx, dashboard a été remis à 0 et il est à nouveau opérationnel, mais je ne cliquerai plus à l'avenir sur ce satané widget !   

Peut-être d'ailleurs que c'est surtout ton fichier de pref non corrompu qui a fait la différence après reboot Augie 

Merci


----------



## AuGie (14 Novembre 2005)

Super  

Nickel, content que ca marche, rien de plus enervant qu'un truc qui apparait ou ... sans qu'on l'ai decidé


----------



## bichon (15 Novembre 2005)

Autrement t'aurais pu réinstaller panther , là au moins il n'y a pas de widgets qui font chier


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2005)

bichon a dit:
			
		

> Autrement t'aurais pu réinstaller panther , là au moins il n'y a pas de widgets qui font chier




Oui mais bon je l'aime mon tigrou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ps : j'ai bien conscience que ce .gif est absolument ridicule :mouais: :love:


----------

